# Editing in RAW



## Kimbalina81 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a good program to edit and convert RAW images to JPEG.  Any suggestions for some good (free) programs?

Thanks!

K


----------



## MTVision (Nov 14, 2011)

GIMP


----------



## unpopular (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWTherapee on Windows (never got it to work on mac)

RawTherapee Blog

While not free, but rather 'donationware', RPP on Mac. Albeit a bit clunky to use, it is THE BEST raw processor I know of concerning image quality, and is the only one that uses 32-bit float arithmetic throughout it's pipeline.

Raw Photo Processor (RPP)

If using Mac or Linux, you can also try UFRaw as a standalone, if for whatever reason you don't want to use GIMP:

UFRaw - Home

If using Windows, the only option for UFRaw is to use GIMP.


----------



## KenC (Nov 14, 2011)

Your camera should have come with software that will do this.  Canon provides Digital Photo Professional (DPP) and other manufacturers have their own versions.


----------



## sarconastic (Nov 14, 2011)

This is something that has been Irking me about camera manufacturers as of late. They are not shipping all cameras with an actual CD file containing all the software on it anymore. They want you to go to their site and download it. Which isn't a problem for most people, but for those that don't at least scan through their literature they don't know it is available to them. Or even if they include management software they make you do the RAW editor on a separate download. Come on manufacturers get on the ball here. 

But KenC is correct in that if they sell you a raw capable camera, 99% of the manufacturers will provide you with at least a basic RAW editor/converter. Sony includes it as part of their PMB software I do know.

kevin


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I second RawTherapee. I did a review on it quite a while ago and it's pretty extensive in it's abilities. 
You'd actually be best off purchasing a copy of Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 if you are doing this professionally. You can get by for a little on the free stuff, but you really need a good editing software if this is a paid gig... gotta give the best you can give. Elements will allow you an excellent raw software in it's version of Adobe Camera Raw as well as an excellent pixel editing software in Photoshop itself.  It's under $100 and WELL worth the $.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

sarconastic said:


> This is something that has been Irking me about camera manufacturers as of late. They are not shipping all cameras with an actual CD file containing all the software on it anymore. They want you to go to their site and download it. Which isn't a problem for most people, but for those that don't at least scan through their literature they don't know it is available to them. Or even if they include management software they make you do the RAW editor on a separate download. Come on manufacturers get on the ball here.
> 
> But KenC is correct in that if they sell you a raw capable camera, 99% of the manufacturers will provide you with at least a basic RAW editor/converter. Sony includes it as part of their PMB software I do know.
> 
> kevin



The d700 still ships with the disk.  Although I prefer Lightroom by far


----------



## Kimbalina81 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I was thinking about trying out the trial version of Lightroom 3.  I'm somewhat new at the editing part of photography, so I'm wondering if there's a certain group of specific areas that I should be looking to edit in the photos, or just utilize all of the sliders, such as contract, vibrance, saturation, etc.  

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

You could download the trial for right now! It's 30 Days free!


----------



## Peano (Nov 14, 2011)

If you can afford the full version of Photoshop, Adobe Camera Raw is excellent. (Note that ACR in Photoshop Elements lacks the full version's capabilities.)


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2011)

Lightroom 3's Develope module is also Adobe Camera Raw (ACR).

But Lightroom has none of the other editing capabilties that Photoshop Elements or CS5 have, like layers, a variety of selection tools and masking capabilities, and other functions and features.

Lightroom's main function isn't even editing. Lightroom's main function is image catalog management.


----------



## ropinstars00 (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay... I am having the same issue. I downloaded GIMP, but now I can't get the RAW photo to load so I can convert to JPEG! Any suggestions.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

ropinstars00 said:


> Okay... I am having the same issue. I downloaded GIMP, but now I can't get the RAW photo to load so I can convert to JPEG! Any suggestions.



GIMP, as downloaded, will not support raw files.  I know you can load some plug-ins to make it so it will, but I've never done it.  I use Capture NX2 for my raw editing.

If you want a freebie converter, use Raw Therapee.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ufraw works with gimp and it is free open source software like gimp. I've found that its a little quirky when trying to adjust white balance so I stick with my Nikon software for RAW files.


----------



## sportsphotographer (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi there - I use photoshop to process my important RAW files, lightroom for things that I don't particularly need THAT much control over...  but a FREE program is Picasa 3.  I go through my RAW files here before processing them.. another reason I like Picasa 3 is with the latest version, I can see EXIF info and how many actuation my body has. ..and yet another reason is I set it up to delete w/o confirmation (saves so much time - and if  I mis-delete the file is waiting for me in the rubbish bin)  I do not process in picasa, but it even batch edits for you, if you're so inclined. I keep it NEF and then head over to PS/LR Good luck - A


----------

